# Java moss



## dschoter05 (Oct 14, 2008)

i was wanting to put some live plants in my tank. saw this on ebay is it worth it?

java moss
or maybe a couple amazon swords?

also is there any thing special i will need as far as equipment?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I have some I can send you. I can ship you a clump and then just pay me back for the shipping cost (heat pack and postage). I would want to wait until after X-mas so it wont get too delayed....but if you are interested...let me know.


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

dschoter05 said:


> i was wanting to put some live plants in my tank. saw this on ebay is it worth it?
> 
> java moss
> or maybe a couple amazon swords?
> ...


what kind of lights do you have and how big is your tank?


----------



## dschoter05 (Oct 14, 2008)

SeedlessOne said:


> I have some I can send you. I can ship you a clump and then just pay me back for the shipping cost (heat pack and postage). I would want to wait until after X-mas so it wont get too delayed....but if you are interested...let me know.


 nice ill let you know


----------



## pbucch (Nov 18, 2008)

grosse I would like some, whenever its convenient for ya.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

You can read this pinned topic in this section, maybe it will help you 
figure out what you want to do with your tank?

I think seedless was asking how many watts, and what type of bulbs(PC, metal halide, T5, etc etc) as well as kelvin rating of your lighting.


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

yea GG if you have some extras after the other guys get thiers I ll tak some off your hands. Thanks bro and Merry Xmas!


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

*cough* Merry christmas GG


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

That seller for the moss is over seas. Just keep that in mind, because some people have had bad luck when buying and shipping taking a couple of weeks.

As far as the amazon swords, they get big. Will probably out grow the tank, but that would take a while. I have a compact sword for sale if your interested. They dont get as big, or at least stay smaller for a longer time. check out my thread in the classifieds, I will give you a deal if you want that.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Seriously guys....if you pm me your address...after the holidays I will harvest a bunch and send it out. All it will cost you is my cost to ship it out. I have a tank that is loaded with the stuff...so I have no problem hooking you guys up. I probably have enough for maybe 10 or 15 people. No prepayment is needed....just refund my shipping cost and kick in a little for a heat pack and the packaging....and that is good.

Im thinking it would probably be in the neighborhood of $5.00 for the size of a golf ball size clump....maybe less. Again...I am not looking to make any $...it would just be my actual costs.


----------



## dschoter05 (Oct 14, 2008)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> You can read this pinned topic in this section, maybe it will help you
> figure out what you want to do with your tank?
> 
> I think seedless was asking how many watts, and what type of bulbs(PC, metal halide, T5, etc etc) as well as kelvin rating of your lighting.


they are 36 watts a piece and the are T5 flourescent bulbs


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I think that is perfect for growing low light plants in your tank.

Should be perfect for Anubias, java ferns & moss, Cryptocorynes, Bolbitis, and plants like hornwart.

Amazon swords.. You can try it, and see what happens. They might be ok, but you never know. They usually like medium light.


----------



## dschoter05 (Oct 14, 2008)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> I think that is perfect for growing low light plants in your tank.
> 
> Should be perfect for Anubias, java ferns & moss, Cryptocorynes, Bolbitis, and plants like hornwart.
> 
> Amazon swords.. You can try it, and see what happens. They might be ok, but you never know. They usually like medium light.


thanks man you have been lots of help!


----------

